# 💗 Tiny (and free) villager-themed town wishing cards 💕 (Valentine's)



## A r i a n e (Dec 2, 2016)

~ now also making New Year's cards! ~

Now that Christmas is over, I can make New Year's cards!
So to everyone who already asked for one, if you're interested, you can ask me to either change the text from "Merry Christmas" to "Happy New Year", or ask me for a completely different one for New Year's and I'll make it for you!
and if you haven't gotten a Christmas card and would like one, of course I can make that too!

-

I'm making tiny Christmas cards with cute backgrounds and your villagers ♥



























More examples here!
(posted on the thread)

They're 100% free, if you'd like one, post your town name and villagers,
and if you want, favorite colors, shapes, themes or backgrounds ♥

ps: if you want to use them as signatures, you can ask me to resize them to 250px ♥​


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 2, 2016)

Those are so pretty. I'd like to request one :>

Town Name: Horizon
Villagers: Dotty, Eunice, Bree, Tangy, Molly, Nan, Fang, Freya, Bam, Chester
Color and Theme: If possible keep it in red color and some forest theme
Backgrounds: VV

Thanks for making this thread and for considering


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 2, 2016)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Those are so pretty. I'd like to request one :>
> 
> Town Name: Horizon
> Villagers: Dotty, Eunice, Bree, Tangy, Molly, Nan, Fang, Freya, Bam, Chester
> ...



Thanks for asking for one, I'm having so much fun with them!
I'll make it later today and will VM you when it's ready


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 2, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> Thanks for asking for one, I'm having so much fun with them!
> I'll make it later today and will VM you when it's ready



That's great to hear that you are having fun while making them  Thanks again for taking my request :>


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Town Name: Leafdawn
Villagers: Lolly, Maple, Merengue, Marshal, Lily, Cookie, Diana, Punchy, Rudy and Wolfgang
Color and Theme: Pastel! Pink/Light Blue/A Dab of Purple.
Backrounds: Something blue with pink (like the 1st example)
Thank you for your consideration! Merry Christmas!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 2, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Town Name: Leafdawn
> Villagers: Lolly, Maple, Merengue, Marshal, Lily, Cookie, Diana, Punchy, Rudy and Wolfgang
> Color and Theme: Pastel! Pink/Light Blue/A Dab of Purple.
> Backrounds: Something blue with pink (like the 1st example)
> Thank you for your consideration! Merry Christmas!



I'll do my best! Thanks for requesting, I'll VM you when it's done


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2016)

Town Name: For?st
Villagers: Cube, Stitches, Phoebe, Apollo, Dizzy, Shep, Bam, Zucker, Melba & Static.
Color and Theme: Green, tropical and exotic colours!! With snowy palm trees pls.
Backgrounds: Something pixely tropical with palm trees and bananas and yea, somethin' like christmas in Hawaii.


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 2, 2016)

Alix said:


> Town Name: For?st
> Villagers: Cube, Stitches, Phoebe, Apollo, Dizzy, Shep, Bam, Zucker, Melba & Static.
> Color and Theme: Green, tropical and exotic colours!! With snowy palm trees pls.
> Backgrounds: Something pixely tropical with palm trees and bananas and yea, somethin' like christmas in Hawaii.



I'm on it!

I'll start on all requests now, and will probably finish tomorrow


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 2, 2016)

For SinnerTheCat!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 2, 2016)

Town Name: London
Villagers: Marshal, Mitzi, Rosie, Francine, Lolly, Alice, Muffy, Ankha, Whitney, Goldie
Colour and Theme: Purple and White with Snow and Sparkles,
Background: Something purple and white thats sparkly with snow? It's  up to you!

Thanks if you can do this!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 3, 2016)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Town Name: London
> Villagers: Marshal, Mitzi, Rosie, Francine, Lolly, Alice, Muffy, Ankha, Whitney, Goldie
> Colour and Theme: Purple and White with Snow and Sparkles,
> Background: Something purple and white thats sparkly with snow? It's  up to you!
> ...



Of course!
All requests will be ready before the end of the week-end


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 3, 2016)

For pinklolipop34:






and for Alix:
(I looked everywhere for snowy palm trees or beaches in the snow and couldn't find anything ;_; I hope this is okay)






will do awesomeelle2001's tomorrow!
still taking requests


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow! Thank you, it's beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 3, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Wow! Thank you, it's beautiful! Merry Christmas!



I'm so glad you like it  thank you, merry Christmas to you too ♥


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> and for Alix:
> (I looked everywhere for snowy palm trees or beaches in the snow and couldn't find anything ;_; I hope this is okay)



THANK YOU SO MUUUCHHH!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 3, 2016)

Alix said:


> THANK YOU SO MUUUCHHH!!



you're very welcome 

I had time to do awesomeelle2001's before bed, here it is:


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 3, 2016)

so cuteee

Town Name: Mario St
Villagers: Fang, Tia, Coco, Chrissy, Francine, Marshal, Lucky, Olivia, Merengue, Fauna.
Color and Theme: Blue with lots of snow and snowflakes.
Backgrounds: http://67.media.tumblr.com/b9998b2bea4500a0b95550bd6c0c3bab/tumblr_o9srw76mWk1u6i8k5o1_400.gif
Other: Maybe add a bench somewhere appropriate and have coco sitting on it? Maybe a metal bench. I saw coco one day sitting on a bench on a winter day.

Thanks :3 - Love, Mario St.


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 3, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> so cuteee
> 
> Town Name: Mario St
> Villagers: Fang, Tia, Coco, Chrissy, Francine, Marshal, Lucky, Olivia, Merengue, Fauna.
> ...




Thank you! I'll do it tomorrow and will try my best to find a cute bench for Coco. She deserves the best


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 3, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> you're very welcome
> 
> I had time to do awesomeelle2001's before bed, here it is:



Omg! It's beautiful! Thank you so much! Your very talented! It's perfect thanks!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 4, 2016)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Omg! It's beautiful! Thank you so much! Your very talented! It's perfect thanks!




Aw thank you I'm glad you like it! And you're welcome


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 4, 2016)

for Reyrey!
I couldn't find a metal bench but I think this one is even cuter


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 4, 2016)

Omg I love it tysm!!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 4, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> Omg I love it tysm!!!!




I'm glad  you're welcome!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 5, 2016)

added a new example on page 1, and I'm still taking requests


----------



## Frayer (Dec 6, 2016)

SCREAMING
THESE ARE SO PRECIOUS AAAAHHHH
i'm not done with collecting all my villagers yet, but your work is soooo cute! ;v;


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 6, 2016)

Frayer said:


> SCREAMING
> THESE ARE SO PRECIOUS AAAAHHHH
> i'm not done with collecting all my villagers yet, but your work is soooo cute! ;v;



thank you so much!! don't hesitate to let me know if you want one eventually


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 7, 2016)

Bumping for new requests


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2016)

Town Name: Fallgate
Villagers: Stella, Vivian, Fauna (could you only do 3? ty c
Color and Theme: foresty
Backgrounds: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ac/dc/04/acdc04a92ee47c6c5bb2cd8676936857.jpg

Hope you consider!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 7, 2016)

Nanako said:


> Town Name: Fallgate
> Villagers: Stella, Vivian, Fauna (could you only do 3? ty c
> Color and Theme: foresty
> Backgrounds: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ac/dc/04/acdc04a92ee47c6c5bb2cd8676936857.jpg
> ...



Of course, it's not a problem to only include 3! I'll do it later today and VM you when it's ready


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 7, 2016)

for Nanako!


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh my god, I would love one!!

Town Name: Neveland
Villagers: Cookie, Pierce, Curlos, Muffy, Bob, Tom, Julian, Maddie, Vivian, and Flurry
Colors: Anything blue / white would be fine c:
Background: Surprise me! Go wild my friend!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 7, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> Oh my god, I would love one!!
> 
> Town Name: Neveland
> Villagers: Cookie, Pierce, Curlos, Muffy, Bob, Tom, Julian, Maddie, Vivian, and Flurry
> ...



Thanks for requesting! I'll be doing it tomorrow


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 8, 2016)

For Aleigh!


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 10, 2016)

I love it! Thank you so much! ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 10, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> I love it! Thank you so much! ♥



I'm glad! You're welcome


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 11, 2016)

bumping for new requests ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 12, 2016)

Bumping!


----------



## KatRose (Dec 13, 2016)

Sweet lord baby Jesus these are adorable!! I would love if I could get one!

Town Name: Griffin
Villagers: Elvis, Prince, Bunnie, Walker, Teddy, Dotty, Curt.
Colors/Theme: Cozy & Christmas-y. Whatever that means to you! White (or gold, lol ur the one with creativity here so I imagine you'll know which would look better than me) , green & red would be cool.


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

KatRose said:


> Sweet lord baby Jesus these are adorable!! I would love if I could get one!
> 
> Town Name: Griffin
> Villagers: Elvis, Prince, Bunnie, Walker, Teddy, Dotty, Curt.
> Colors/Theme: Cozy & Christmas-y. Whatever that means to you! White (or gold, lol ur the one with creativity here so I imagine you'll know which would look better than me) , green & red would be cool.



Thank you! I'm not home today but I'll try making it tonight, or tomorrow


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

Bah! If only I actually had a town set up right now I would definitely request one! These are adorable! TT^TT


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Bah! If only I actually had a town set up right now I would definitely request one! These are adorable! TT^TT



Aw, thank yo so much! Well, if you do have a town later on, don't hesitate to ask me for one


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

for KatRose!


----------



## Flare (Dec 13, 2016)

Town Name:Alwind
Villagers: Marshal, Phoebe, Chrissy, Francine, Punchy, Stitches
Theme:Galaxy and Star Like. 
Background:https://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-free-stock-image-snowflake-stars-abstract-vector-image27462246

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> .



here's yours! I did my best to hide the watermark on the background you asked for, I think it looks okay. also, galaxy pixels are surprisingly hard to find? I hope you like this one


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 13, 2016)

These look amazing! I really want to request but my town is in moving period since I just started, so I'll wait till all villagers have moved in ^^ 
I hope you'll still take requests by then


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

Annabloem said:


> These look amazing! I really want to request but my town is in moving period since I just started, so I'll wait till all villagers have moved in ^^
> I hope you'll still take requests by then



thank you! sure I will, good luck getting your villagers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Town Name: Canaan
Villagers: Marshal, Diana, Fauna, Stitches, Maple, Ketchup
Background: http://media.tumblr.com/66f90d865c3d2a81419a238fe0f0a219/tumblr_inline_mvsf48fpA31ql5d5i.gif

Use whatever frame, fonts, and colors you think suits the background best.  Thank you!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Town Name: Canaan
> Villagers: Marshal, Diana, Fauna, Stitches, Maple, Ketchup
> Background: http://media.tumblr.com/66f90d865c3d2a81419a238fe0f0a219/tumblr_inline_mvsf48fpA31ql5d5i.gif
> 
> Use whatever frame, fonts, and colors you think suits the background best.  Thank you!



sure thing  I'll do it tomorrow night - well, that would be afternoon/evening time on the forums. (if I can't find the time, you can blame Rogue One, and if that's the case I'll make it on Thursday lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok!  Actually make it all my villagers in my signature lol.


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok!  Actually make it all my villagers in my signature lol.



okay


----------



## Flare (Dec 13, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> here's yours! I did my best to hide the watermark on the background you asked for, I think it looks okay. also, galaxy pixels are surprisingly hard to find? I hope you like this one


Hey!
Thanks for this. 
Looks really nice.


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 13, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Hey!
> Thanks for this.
> Looks really nice.



You're welcome


----------



## KatRose (Dec 14, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> for KatRose!



My jaw actually dropped after seeing this! Thank you so much, you are incredibly talented at making the cutest stuff my god.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 14, 2016)

These are absolutely adorable! 
If you're still making them, could I get one?

Town Name: Fredonia
Villagers: Fang, Moe, Whitney, Avery, Bud, Chops, Fuchsia, Lily, O'Hare and Walt.
Color and Theme: Pastel rainbows if possible? Just really colourful please 
Backgrounds: surprise me! 

thanks!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

KatRose said:


> My jaw actually dropped after seeing this! Thank you so much, you are incredibly talented at making the cutest stuff my god.



Aww, that makes me happy. You're very welcome

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> These are absolutely adorable!
> If you're still making them, could I get one?
> 
> Town Name: Fredonia
> ...



Absolutely! I'll do it tonight or tomorrow


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

For ThatOneMarshalFangirl:






and for Idfldnsndt:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

I love it!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I love it!!!



yay, I'm glad


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you so much! I love the rainbow


----------



## Crash (Dec 14, 2016)

these are stunning!! i'd love to get one if you're still doing them :')

town name: kinsale
villagers: stitches, lolly, wolfgang, mira, rolf, kidd, wendy, goldie, whitney, bam
colors: red/green or just warm christmas-y colors works for me!
shapes: no preference
theme/background: whatever looks good!

thank you! ♡


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Thank you so much! I love the rainbow



I thought you would 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crash said:


> these are stunning!! i'd love to get one if you're still doing them :')
> 
> town name: kinsale
> villagers: stitches, lolly, wolfgang, mira, rolf, kidd, wendy, goldie, whitney, bam
> ...



I'm on it


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

for Crash!


----------



## Crash (Dec 14, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> for Crash!


ahhhh i love it so much!!! one thing though, my town's name is Kinsale, haha! c:


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

Crash said:


> ahhhh i love it so much!!! one thing though, my town's name is Kinsale, haha! c:



oh my god, I'm such an idiot I copy/paste the same text every time to keep the effects and I forgot to change it lmaooo (it's getting late here I should really go to bed)
here you go :')


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 14, 2016)

Could you put my town name Aincrad, and make all the villager sprites Jingles?  also I would like it red with snow  sorry if this is not the correct format but I'm in a rush >.<


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> Could you put my town name Aincrad, and make all the villager sprites Jingles?  also I would like it red with snow  sorry if this is not the correct format but I'm in a rush >.<



I don't understand, instead of villagers you'd want several Jingles?


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 14, 2016)

OMG these are adorable! Tysm for doing this <3 
Town name: Aljale
Villagers: Tangy, Cherry, Merengue, Mint, Apollo, Marshal, Margie, Genji, Whitney and Stitches!
Background- A snowy forest if you could? I honestly don't mind too much! ^_^
Colours- White, dark blue and purple if you can!
Thanks again, if you accept my request then take your time! There is no rush~


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

Frostbite2002 said:


> OMG these are adorable! Tysm for doing this <3
> Town name: Aljale
> Villagers: Tangy, Cherry, Merengue, Mint, Apollo, Marshal, Margie, Genji, Whitney and Stitches!
> Background- A snowy forest if you could? I honestly don't mind too much! ^_^
> ...



it's my pleasure, I love making them! I'll have time tomorrow, I'll do it then since I'm going to bed soon


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 14, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> it's my pleasure, I love making them! I'll have time tomorrow, I'll do it then since I'm be going to bed soon



No worries! I'll be looking forward to it! ^_^ I'm glad you enjoy making them, they are just so cute! <3


----------



## Crash (Dec 14, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> oh my god, I'm such an idiot I copy/paste the same text every time to keep the effects and I forgot to change it lmaooo (it's getting late here I should really go to bed)
> here you go :')


lol it's completely fine!!! thank you so much, it's wonderful


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

Crash said:


> lol it's completely fine!!! thank you so much, it's wonderful



you're welcome


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah I would just want Jingles lool. Don't ask LOL


----------



## mintellect (Dec 14, 2016)

Town name: Heaven
Villagers: Marshal, Willow, Poppy, Beau, Diana, Cookie, Mint, Maple, Mereunge, Etoile
Color and theme: pink, and a pastel theme
Background: http://33.media.tumblr.com/8a27b3c1177b6cbf529404906bd88eff/tumblr_n0zvroQjNm1r1p25so1_500.gif

Thank you,these are super cute!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 14, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> Yeah I would just want Jingles lool. Don't ask LOL



lol okay, how many Jingles? Also do you know if there's a sprite of him and if so where I can find it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> Town name: Heaven
> Villagers: Marshal, Willow, Poppy, Beau, Diana, Cookie, Mint, Maple, Mereunge, Etoile
> Color and theme: pink, and a pastel theme
> Background: http://33.media.tumblr.com/8a27b3c1177b6cbf529404906bd88eff/tumblr_n0zvroQjNm1r1p25so1_500.gif
> ...



I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## hamster (Dec 15, 2016)

these look great!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> these look great!!



Thank you


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2016)

for Frostbite2002:






and for Diancie Rose:


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 15, 2016)

Town Name: Kyoshi
Villagers: Beau, Diana, Marshal, Sylvana, Etoile, Wendy, Ruby, Genji, Pekoe, Stitches
Color and Theme: I love the pinks and blues!
Backgrounds: Can we do one with snowflakes?


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> Town Name: Kyoshi
> Villagers: Beau, Diana, Marshal, Sylvana, Etoile, Wendy, Ruby, Genji, Pekoe, Stitches
> Color and Theme: I love the pinks and blues!
> Backgrounds: Can we do one with snowflakes?



absolutely! I'll do it later today


----------



## chapstick (Dec 15, 2016)

Town Name: Alabama
Villagers: Pashmina, Midge, Tank, Rory, Jacques, Hans, Pompom, Maple, and Hopper
Theme: a pale blue snowflake, very elegant, cursive writing
Other: I will most likely tip, VM me if you need anything!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Town Name: Alabama
> Villagers: Pashmina, Midge, Tank, Rory, Jacques, Hans, Pompom, Maple, and Hopper
> Theme: a pale blue snowflake, very elegant, cursive writing
> Other: I will most likely tip, VM me if you need anything!



tips are not necessary but that's so nice of you, thank you very much! I'll get to work on it today


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2016)

Today's cards!

a sea of Jingles for StarUrchin







for esweeeny:






and for Maxibear42:


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks so much! These are amazing! What do you use to make them :>


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> Thanks so much! These are amazing! What do you use to make them :>




You're welcome! I make all my graphics on photoshop


----------



## chapstick (Dec 15, 2016)

i love it!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 15, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> for Frostbite2002:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beautiful, thank you!!


----------



## Kaaww (Dec 16, 2016)

Town Name: Kaww
Villagers: Felicity/ Dobie/Lobo/Octavian/Kyle/Papi/Biskit/Vivian/Chief/Wolfgang.
Color and Theme: If possible keep it really icy; like wintery themed? 
Backgrounds: [I'm not sure? Something light blue/icy!]
Other: I will tip you for your time <3 Thank you so very much


----------



## Berry <3 (Dec 16, 2016)

Town Name: Japan
Villagers: Freya, flurry, aurora, rooney, marshal, rudy, nibbles, mint, maple, deidre
Color and Theme: Blue and white, japanese and cute
Backgrounds: any wintery background to match

Thank you so much, i'll definitely tip u~


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 16, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> i love it!



I'm glad! and thank you very much for the tip that was really kind of you ♥



Diancie Rose said:


> It's beautiful, thank you!!



you're welcome 



Kaaww said:


> Town Name: Kaww
> Villagers: Felicity/ Dobie/Lobo/Octavian/Kyle/Papi/Biskit/Vivian/Chief/Wolfgang.
> Color and Theme: If possible keep it really icy; like wintery themed?
> Backgrounds: [I'm not sure? Something light blue/icy!]
> Other: I will tip you for your time <3 Thank you so very much





Berry <3 said:


> Town Name: Japan
> Villagers: Freya, flurry, aurora, rooney, marshal, rudy, nibbles, mint, maple, deidre
> Color and Theme: Blue and white, japanese and cute
> Backgrounds: any wintery background to match
> ...



Thank you both!

NOTE: I will be away from home this week-end, but I will have access to the forums on my phone and I will accept requests, which will be done by the beginning of next week  so ask away!


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello !  May I request a Christmas card. ^^

Town Name: Winarely
Villagers: Lily, Stitches, Chief, Merengue, Ankha, Zucker, Beau, Rudy, Julian and Rosie.
Color and Theme: Red and Green like christmas holidays. :3
Backgrounds: This one: http://i.imgur.com/LHPKi4b.png 

Thank you very much ~ ( ' v ' )


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 16, 2016)

OLoveLy said:


> Hello !  May I request a Christmas card. ^^
> 
> Town Name: Winarely
> Villagers: Lily, Stitches, Chief, Merengue, Ankha, Zucker, Beau, Rudy, Julian and Rosie.
> ...



Hi, of course! Like I said in my previous post I won't have access to my computer this week-end so I'll do it on Monday


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 17, 2016)

Town Name: Wisteria
Villagers: Biskit, Cheri, Pekoe, Bluebear, Renee, Julian, Olive, Grizzly, Goldie, Poncho
Color + Shape: I really like this shape here, colors can be anything that matches the theme.
Background: I really would like a background that contains a big tree, since my town name is Wisteria.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Elphie (Dec 17, 2016)

I'd absolutely love if you could make me a card! 

Town Name: Salem 

Villagers: Purrl, Genji, Mira, Puck, Bunnie, Annalisa, Chester, & O'Hare 

Color & Theme: Pastel pink & blue 

Background: http://49.media.tumblr.com/acd9ab81cd8204626b1346b9243b5e26/tumblr_niyo2zN0Mh1u276wao1_500.gif

Thank You so much for doing this!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 17, 2016)

stained_cheri said:


> Town Name: Wisteria
> Villagers: Biskit, Cheri, Pekoe, Bluebear, Renee, Julian, Olive, Grizzly, Goldie, Poncho
> Color + Shape: I really like this shape here, colors can be anything that matches the theme.
> Background: I really would like a background that contains a big tree, since my town name is Wisteria.
> ...






Elphie said:


> I'd absolutely love if you could make me a card!
> 
> Town Name: Salem
> 
> ...



I'll do both of yours on Monday too


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 18, 2016)

bumping while I start working on this week-end's requests ♥


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2016)

hello, i would love to request one please!

town name: Sejville
villagers: Lolly, Ankha, Dotty, Twiggy, Sprinkle, Rocket, Marina, Stitches, Lily and Pompom!
Could the theme possible be snowy/blue theme in general?

thank you! ❤


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

Town Name: Hell
Villagers: can you do like 10 bobs lmao
Color and Theme: Whatever matches the background
Backgrounds: x


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 18, 2016)

Sej said:


> hello, i would love to request one please!
> 
> town name: Sejville
> villagers: Lolly, Ankha, Dotty, Twiggy, Sprinkle, Rocket, Marina, Stitches, Lily and Pompom!
> ...



of course 



ramen.jpg said:


> Town Name: Hell
> Villagers: can you do like 10 bobs lmao
> Color and Theme: Whatever matches the background
> Backgrounds: x



lmaoo yes sure


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 18, 2016)

I had time to make 3 out of 7 tonight, and will do the rest tomorrow because I need to sleep lol

for Kaaww:






for Berry <3:
I hope this is Japanese/wintery enough, I looked for pixelly snowy Japanese backgrounds but couldn't find any :/






and for OLoveLy:


----------



## Berry <3 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you so much <3 i luv it so much~


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 18, 2016)

Berry <3 said:


> Thank you so much <3 i luv it so much~



I'm glad  you're welcome, and thanks for the tip


----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 18, 2016)

My Town Name is R. O. P. My villagers are Tia, Puddles, Chrissy, Barold, Velma, Chops, Deiredre, Kitty, Snake, and Filbert.

Favorite color is shades of purple like the "Pomp and Power Purple" on wikipedia or the "Thistle" purple on wikipedia (weird names rip). I like the theme of building snowmen together & like frozen/snowy cherry blossom trees,  if there's some way to incorporate that. Idk, just have fun with it!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 19, 2016)

Hiiiii, are you willing to make another? ^-^


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 19, 2016)

*Town:* Naniwaya
*Villagers:* Tom, Hazel, Amelia, Goose, Scoot, Aurora, Pudge, Peanut, and Kidd who is supposed to be moved by Christmas (Thankfully)
*Favorite colors:* Light blue, light pink, seafoam green
*Shapes:* N/A
*Themes/BG:* Ice skating, snow day

Idk if my signature mayor pixel will match/can be used, but that's Haloka! I need to request a pixel from the girl that makes them but I keep losing the thread/not having bells lol

Thank you in advance if you accept~


----------



## Kaaww (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you for doing this again <3 I'll send you some TBT


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm going to request, since it might take a while before someone camps in my town and I'll get my tenth villager. I just love these cards so much!

Town Name: Nightfay
Villagers: Chadder, Static, Kiki, Flora, Becky, Egbert, Lobo, Hazel, Bill
Color and Theme: Blue and Pink. For theme: christmassy if possible
Backgrounds: anything that fits ^^


----------



## NewLeafTori (Dec 19, 2016)

Town Name: Hana
Villagers: Beau, Julian, Rudy, Chief, Pashmina, Kiki, Deena, Chrissy and Becky. Can I have Jingle in there also?
Color and Theme: Red and green, ultra christmassy! I love this example of yours: http://i.imgur.com/tRSy9YV.png I also like this one for the font and border: http://i.imgur.com/LHPKi4b.png
Backgrounds: Featuring a huge christmas tree, snow maybe? 

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 19, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> I had time to make 3 out of 7 tonight, and will do the rest tomorrow because I need to sleep lol
> 
> for Kaaww:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much ~


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

Wrath Reign said:


> My Town Name is R. O. P. My villagers are Tia, Puddles, Chrissy, Barold, Velma, Chops, Deiredre, Kitty, Snake, and Filbert.
> 
> Favorite color is shades of purple like the "Pomp and Power Purple" on wikipedia or the "Thistle" purple on wikipedia (weird names rip). I like the theme of building snowmen together & like frozen/snowy cherry blossom trees,  if there's some way to incorporate that. Idk, just have fun with it!



I'll try my best to use those colors and find a background as close to what you asked for as I can 



pinklolipop34 said:


> Hiiiii, are you willing to make another? ^-^



of course 



issitohbi said:


> *Town:* Naniwaya
> *Villagers:* Tom, Hazel, Amelia, Goose, Scoot, Aurora, Pudge, Peanut, and Kidd who is supposed to be moved by Christmas (Thankfully)
> *Favorite colors:* Light blue, light pink, seafoam green
> *Shapes:* N/A
> ...



sure! though if you want me to include the pixel I think it'd be best to ask the artist for her permission 



Kaaww said:


> Thank you for doing this again <3 I'll send you some TBT



thank you very much ♥



Annabloem said:


> I'm going to request, since it might take a while before someone camps in my town and I'll get my tenth villager. I just love these cards so much!
> 
> Town Name: Nightfay
> Villagers: Chadder, Static, Kiki, Flora, Becky, Egbert, Lobo, Hazel, Bill
> ...



absolutely! 



NewLeafTori said:


> Town Name: Hana
> Villagers: Beau, Julian, Rudy, Chief, Pashmina, Kiki, Deena, Chrissy and Becky. Can I have Jingle in there also?
> Color and Theme: Red and green, ultra christmassy! I love this example of yours: http://i.imgur.com/tRSy9YV.png I also like this one for the font and border: http://i.imgur.com/LHPKi4b.png
> Backgrounds: Featuring a huge christmas tree, snow maybe?
> ...



I can definitely add a Jingle! and I'll re-use the elements you liked from the other cards 



OLoveLy said:


> Thank you so much ~



you're very welcome ♥

---

wow, that was a lot of requests lol
I'll try to make them as soon as I can. Christmas season has me super busy, but they'll definitely be done this week!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

here's two more ♥

For stained_cheri:






and for Elphie:


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd love one!
My town is called Lumina, villagers Sally, Friga, Iggly, Tom, Lolly, Doc, Agent S, Katt, Bones and W. Link.
It's moon-themed so a crescent moon shape or star maybe? The background should fit the theme as well. 
Thank you!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

Amy-chan said:


> I'd love one!
> My town is called Lumina, villagers Sally, Friga, Iggly, Tom, Lolly, Doc, Agent S, Katt, Bones and W. Link.
> It's moon-themed so a crescent moon shape or star maybe? The background should fit the theme as well.
> Thank you!



I'll do my best 

it's going to take a few days to get every request done but like I said they will definitely be ready before Christmas ♥


----------



## Elphie (Dec 19, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> here's two more ♥
> 
> For stained_cheri:
> 
> ...



OMG Thank You so much!! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

Elphie said:


> OMG Thank You so much!! It's gorgeous!!!



I'm glad you like it! thank you very much for the tip it's very nice of you ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

pfiou, I got a lot done tonight!

for Sej:






for Wrath Reign:
I hope I got your colors right! I included snowmen and cherry blossoms though I couldn't find any snowy ones, I hope this is okay 
(I'll do your signature tomorrow ♥)






for issitohbi:






for Annabloem:






and for NewLeafTori:
I hope it's okay the Christmas tree isn't snowy, it was the biggest I could find!






---

I'll do the rest tomorrow (I've been at it for hours I'm getting tired lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my god, I just realized as of now I have made 30 cards!!! thank you so much to everyone who asked. it means a lot to me that people like them ;_;
I'll keep offering to make them until after Christmas is over ♥


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 19, 2016)

It's perfect !! Thank you so much


----------



## NewLeafTori (Dec 19, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> pfiou, I got a lot done tonight!
> 
> for Sej:
> 
> ...



Oh my god! Thanks so much! It is too cuteee!  I also did not mean the tree to be snowy I meant the background could be snowy


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

NewLeafTori said:


> Oh my god! Thanks so much! It is too cuteee!  I also did not mean the tree to be snowy I meant the background could be snowy



You're welcome! lool I misunderstood, I'm glad you still like it


----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh my goodness it's so insanely cute! Thank you so much!!


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Dec 19, 2016)

I would love one; these are gorgeous! Thank you so much for offering! Town is 1Q84 and villagers are Tom, Jacques, Deirdre, Melba, Nana, Anabelle, Diana, Elmer, and Soleil. I'll leave the creative part of it up to you!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

Wrath Reign said:


> Oh my goodness it's so insanely cute! Thank you so much!!



You're very welcome 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyOfOuran said:


> I would love one; these are gorgeous! Thank you so much for offering! Town is 1Q84 and villagers are Tom, Jacques, Deirdre, Melba, Nana, Anabelle, Diana, Elmer, and Soleil. I'll leave the creative part of it up to you!



Of course, I'll probably have time to do it tomorrow


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 19, 2016)

Town Name: Leafdawn
Villagers: Lolly, Maple, Merengue, Marshal, Lily, Cookie, Diana, Punchy, Rudy and Wolfgang.
Color and Theme: Blue (turquoise) vintage, lacey. Shape like the last example! ^-^
Backround: A pixely blue/white Christmas scene.
Thank you for your consideration! Merry Christmas!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Town Name: Leafdawn
> Villagers: Lolly, Maple, Merengue, Marshal, Lily, Cookie, Diana, Punchy, Rudy and Wolfgang.
> Color and Theme: Blue (turquoise) vintage, lacey. Shape like the last example! ^-^
> Backround: A pixely blue/white Christmas scene.
> Thank you for your consideration! Merry Christmas!



Of course  when you say last example, you mean from the original post? Or the last one I posted?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 19, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> Of course  when you say last example, you mean from the original post? Or the last one I posted?



Original post! Should've clarified, can't wait to see it! ^-^


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 19, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Original post! Should've clarified, can't wait to see it! ^-^




Okay! I'll probably do it some time tomorrow


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you so much, it looks perfect! I'm gonna add it to my dig once I'm back from work!


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2016)

thank you very much! i love it! ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 20, 2016)

Annabloem said:


> Thank you so much, it looks perfect! I'm gonna add it to my dig once I'm back from work!





Sej said:


> thank you very much! i love it! ^^



You're both welcome 

To everyone who's using them as signatures, I orignally didn't intend for this use since I made them 300px, so let me know if you'd like me to resize them for you!


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2016)

hey! please can you re-size mine?
thank you! ❤❤


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 20, 2016)

here are the last of the requests! 
like I said in an earlier post I'm still making them if anyone else wants one ♥

for Amy-chan:
I hope this is enough moon-themed 







for LadyOfOuran:






and for pinklolipop34:
my sister had fun placing your villagers


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Dec 20, 2016)

It's absolutely adorable, thank you SO SO much!! Merry Christmas


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 21, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> here are the last of the requests!
> like I said in an earlier post I'm still making them if anyone else wants one ♥
> 
> for Amy-chan:
> ...



I couldn't ask for more, it's perfect! I'm glad 2 people worked on it!


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 21, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> here are the last of the requests!
> like I said in an earlier post I'm still making them if anyone else wants one ♥
> 
> for Amy-chan:
> ...


Aww it's so cute!! I'll put it in my sig once get home.
Thank you so much and happy holidays!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 21, 2016)

Hmm, it's not working for me. I even tried uploading it to Imgur, but it said that the file type wasn't supported.


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 21, 2016)

LadyOfOuran said:


> It's absolutely adorable, thank you SO SO much!! Merry Christmas



you're welcome! Merry Christmas to you too ♥



Amy-chan said:


> Aww it's so cute!! I'll put it in my sig once get home.
> Thank you so much and happy holidays!





pinklolipop34 said:


> I couldn't ask for more, it's perfect! I'm glad 2 people worked on it!





pinklolipop34 said:


> Hmm, it's not working for me. I even tried uploading it to Imgur, but it said that the file type wasn't supported.



I VMed you both with resized images to stay within the height limit of signatures!

-

again, to everyone else using them as signatures, let me know if you'd like me to resize them for you


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 21, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> here's two more ♥
> 
> For stained_cheri:



I love this!! But is it possible I could get a winter background for this? I love the look but I want snow~


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 21, 2016)

stained_cheri said:


> I love this!! But is it possible I could get a winter background for this? I love the look but I want snow~




Sure, I'll make you a different version tomorrow


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 21, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> You're both welcome
> 
> To everyone who's using them as signatures, I orignally didn't intend for this use since I made them 300px, so let me know if you'd like me to resize them for you!



Oh, I'd love it if you could resize mine for my sig ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 21, 2016)

Annabloem said:


> Oh, I'd love it if you could resize mine for my sig ^^



Okay, I'll get it done for you tonight if I have time or tomorrow


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 21, 2016)

These are so cute 

Town name: Vista
Villagers: Sally, Static, Marshal, Hazel, Caroline, Genji, Doc, Francine, Snake and Bonbon
Color: Light Blue 
Background: http://45.media.tumblr.com/e7bcab370094ff80f1ebc1635fe11779/tumblr_nz5m1wNkP41qgvbfho1_400.gif

Thank you so much for making theses


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 22, 2016)

new deliveries 

wintery version for stained_cheri:







and for AccfSally:


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 22, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> new deliveries
> 
> wintery version for stained_cheri:
> 
> ...



It looks great! Thank you so much!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 22, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> It looks great! Thank you so much!



you're welcome


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 22, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> you're welcome



I'm sorry I forgot to mention this earlier. But can you resize it?


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 22, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to mention this earlier. But can you resize it?



sure, here you go  http://i.imgur.com/k93W9rT.png


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 22, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> sure, here you go  http://i.imgur.com/k93W9rT.png



Thanks again


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 23, 2016)

Bump! 2 more days to request before Christmas!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 25, 2016)

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 25, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> new deliveries
> 
> wintery version for stained_cheri:



Yay! Thank you so much!!!!  It looks awesome~ <3


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi! I'd love one!

Town name: Rome
Villagers: Zell, sally, papi, freya, apollo, purrl, phoebe, nibbles, olaf, Cheri <3
Colour: baby pink
Background: any cute pink Christmas scene

Tysm! Merry Christmas!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 25, 2016)

DinoDymo said:


> Hi! I'd love one!
> 
> Town name: Rome
> Villagers: Zell, sally, papi, freya, apollo, purrl, phoebe, nibbles, olaf, Cheri <3
> ...



Hi! Merry Christmas! I'll make it tomorrow, I'm spending tonight with my family


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 25, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> Hi! Merry Christmas! I'll make it tomorrow, I'm spending tonight with my family



Cool, no worries


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 26, 2016)

for DinoDymo!







---

Now that Christmas is over, I can make New Year's cards!
So to everyone who already asked for one, if you're interested, you can ask me to either change the text from "Merry Christmas" to "Happy New Year", or ask me for a completely different one for New Year's and I'll make it for you 
and if you haven't gotten a Christmas card and would like one, of course I can make that too!

ps: if you want to use them as signatures, you can ask me to resize them to 250px ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 27, 2016)

bump ♥


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 27, 2016)

Woop, new years! Could you make a new one? Same info, but could you make me a more pink-pastel one? Sort of like DinoDymo. Thank you so much, your signatures/cards are beautiful!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 27, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Woop, new years! Could you make a new one? Same info, but could you make me a more pink-pastel one? Sort of like DinoDymo. Thank you so much, your signatures/cards are beautiful!



thank you so much for requesting again, and for your kinds words! it means a lot to me. ♥
here's your new card, I hope you'll like it like the others


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 27, 2016)

OMG THAT'S BEYOND MY WILDEST DREAMS OF BEAUTIFULNESS! I wish it could be an actual signature, lol. That was really quick too, thank you so much! ^o^


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 27, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> OMG THAT'S BEYOND MY WILDEST DREAMS OF BEAUTIFULNESS! I wish it could be an actual signature, lol. That was really quick too, thank you so much! ^o^



what! omg! you're too kind :'D you're very welcome ♥
would you like a 250px version?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 27, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> what! omg! you're too kind :'D you're very welcome ♥
> would you like a 250px version?



Ah, yes please! ^-^


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 27, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Ah, yes please! ^-^



http://i.imgur.com/PU7Chyg.png :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi!  Can I have a New Year's card?  I'd like all the villagers in my previous card and this background: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/d8/ef/93/d8ef93bb1b872e86563173a6ff89ef45.gif 

Please use whatever colors, frames, and fonts you think suit the background best.  Thanks so much!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 27, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi!  Can I have a New Year's card?  I'd like all the villagers in my previous card and this background: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/d8/ef/93/d8ef93bb1b872e86563173a6ff89ef45.gif
> 
> Please use whatever colors, frames, and fonts you think suit the background best.  Thanks so much!



here it is ♥







and a sig size if you want to update  
http://i.imgur.com/jz1ZLZv.png

thanks for asking for another one


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 28, 2016)

I'd love a new years cards as well!!
I'm conflicted though, one the one hand I love the christmas card, so getting the same would be awesome, but on the other hand I'm also curious as to what else you could come up with >.< So pick whichever you like~~


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 28, 2016)

Annabloem said:


> I'd love a new years cards as well!!
> I'm conflicted though, one the one hand I love the christmas card, so getting the same would be awesome, but on the other hand I'm also curious as to what else you could come up with >.< So pick whichever you like~~



I'll do both! I have the whole day free, might as well keep busy


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi, I would like a New Years card as well. 

Same villagers and town, but with this background: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/7b/6d/6f/7b6d6f5d6014c427b0186a1a4947df40.gif

Any color and frame is fine, thanks again


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 28, 2016)

for Annabloem:









sig sizes http://i.imgur.com/4a5H5Ko.png
http://i.imgur.com/9pzEHxV.png

And for AccfSally:






sig size http://i.imgur.com/YM0H2jT.png


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 28, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> for Annabloem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much again!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 28, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Thank you so much again!



you're welcome ♥


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you so much <3 they look amazing


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 29, 2016)

Annabloem said:


> Thank you so much <3 they look amazing



You're welcome


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ah tysm for being so generous yet again! Could you possibly just update mine for happy new year? (And if possible can you change Mint to ?toile?) thanks again!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 31, 2016)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Ah tysm for being so generous yet again! Could you possibly just update mine for happy new year? (And if possible can you change Mint to ?toile?) thanks again!



of course, here you go!






I also made you a sig size since I saw you were using it 
http://i.imgur.com/7kuXel0.png


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 31, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> of course, here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! It looks amazing as usual <3 (and that's really helpful, thank you!)


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 31, 2016)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Thank you so much! It looks amazing as usual <3 (and that's really helpful, thank you!)



it's my pleasure, thank you for your kind words ♥


----------



## mintellect (Dec 31, 2016)

Could I have a New Years version of my signature please?


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 31, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> Could I have a New Years version of my signature please?



yep ♥


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 31, 2016)

Town Name-Tortuga
Villagers-Kid Cat, Stitches, Zell, Jitters, Julian, Tangy, Gruff, Phil, Bruce, Bob, and Carmen.
Theme-Exotic with palm trees and the ocean at night
Other-Can you make it say Happy 2017 by any chance?


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 31, 2016)

turtleyawesome55 said:


> Town Name-Tortuga
> Villagers-Kid Cat, Stitches, Zell, Jitters, Julian, Tangy, Gruff, Phil, Bruce, Bob, and Carmen.
> Theme-Exotic with palm trees and the ocean at night
> Other-Can you make it say Happy 2017 by any chance?



sure! I'll make it tomorrow since I have to leave the house soon


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 31, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> sure! I'll make it tomorrow since I have to leave the house soon



Okay!


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 31, 2016)

It's midnight in France! Happy new year everyone


----------



## Sakurina (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh wow! These are beautiful! :O <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 31, 2016)

Sakurina said:


> Oh wow! These are beautiful! :O <3




Aw, thank you  would you like one?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 1, 2017)

Could I have one? :3


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 1, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Could I have one? :3




Of course, just give me your info  (town name, villagers, theme/colors if you want)


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 1, 2017)

for turtleyawesome55:
I couldn't find a pixelly beach at night so I went with sunset, I hope it's okay


----------



## nyx~ (Jan 1, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> for turtleyawesome55:
> I couldn't find a pixelly beach at night so I went with sunset, I hope it's okay



Thanks so much it's awesome!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 1, 2017)

turtleyawesome55 said:


> Thanks so much it's awesome!



you're welcome


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 4, 2017)

bumping, I'd love to make more since it's still the beginning of the year ♥


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

Town Name: Greenway
Villagers: Gwen, Flo, Grizzly, Ed, Peanut, Drift, Erik, Pango, Flurry, Bob
Color and Theme: I'd like a soothing theme with cool colors like blue and green!
Backgrounds: Maybe this?

If you do end up making me one I'll be very appreciative!  Thank you!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 5, 2017)

MayorSarah13 said:


> Town Name: Greenway
> Villagers: Gwen, Flo, Grizzly, Ed, Peanut, Drift, Erik, Pango, Flurry, Bob
> Color and Theme: I'd like a soothing theme with cool colors like blue and green!
> Backgrounds: Maybe this?
> ...



here you go! thanks for requesting


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> here you go! thanks for requesting



!!!! AAAAA that's so pretty!! I absolutely love it, thank you so much!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 5, 2017)

MayorSarah13 said:


> !!!! AAAAA that's so pretty!! I absolutely love it, thank you so much!!



you're welcome


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 10, 2017)

figured I can bump this until the end of the month


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 13, 2017)

bump!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 16, 2017)

bump ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 2, 2017)

ahh I miss making these ;_;
sooo
would anyone like a heart-shaped Valentine's card? 






*casually searches calendar for excuses to use photoshop*


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

Lol, that post was funny.
Town Name: Blossom

Villagers: Lolly, Maple, Merengue, Diana, Cookie, Lily, Marshal, Punchy, Rudy, and Fang.

Color and Theme: Veryyyyy pink, cute, and girly. <3 Like alot of pink. XD

Backround: You pick! You make lovely cards! ^u^


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 2, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Lol, that post was funny.
> Town Name: Blossom
> 
> Villagers: Lolly, Maple, Merengue, Diana, Cookie, Lily, Marshal, Punchy, Rudy, and Fang.
> ...



ahh Pink, you might be my most loyal customer 
(I'm glad it made you laugh lmao)
I'll get right on it ♥


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

Town name: Canaan

Villagers: Marshal, Diana, Fauna, Stitches, Maple, Ankha, Rosie, Julian, Ketchup, and Maddie

Color and theme: Please use the colors, fonts, and anything else that you think matches the background.  Could you make the signature heart-shaped please?

Background: https://media.giphy.com/media/t7xCq4dNUdq9O/giphy-facebook_s.jpg


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Town name: Canaan
> 
> Villagers: Marshal, Diana, Fauna, Stitches, Maple, Ankha, Rosie, Julian, Ketchup, and Maddie
> 
> ...



absolutely! I'll do it right after Pink's


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 2, 2017)

here you go! ♥ thank you both for requesting again and as usual let me know if you'd like changes


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

So funny story. I kindaaaaaaa switched up my dreamies just now. Could you replace Maple, Lily, Punchy, and Rudy with Gayle, Marcie, Chrissy, Freya? Thanks gurl!


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 2, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> So funny story. I kindaaaaaaa switched up my dreamies just now. Could you replace Maple, Lily, Punchy, and Rudy with Gayle, Marcie, Chrissy, Freya? Thanks gurl!



what a timing lmao
your town is gonna be the most pink town ever!!






I also made a 250px version just in case you'd want to use it as a signature  (x)


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

Lol, and I KNOW I'M REALLY EXCITED! 
Thank you! It looks beautiful~


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 2, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Lol, and I KNOW I'M REALLY EXCITED!
> Thank you! It looks beautiful~



I'm sure it will be beautiful, pink towns are always so cute <3
You're welcome


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

GAYLE IS SUPER CUTE AND UNDERRATED.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> GAYLE IS SUPER CUTE AND UNDERRATED.



I KNOW RIGHT?! SHE'S SUPER PINK AND HAS A HEART ON HER FACE!


----------



## Annabloem (Feb 3, 2017)

OMG yes! You're doing more of these 

Town name: Nightfay

Villagers: Marcel, Chadder, Flora, Kiki, Lobo, Hazel, Static, Bill, Becky

Color and theme: valentine-y? pink and purples? cute? Idk xD

Background: anything


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 3, 2017)

Annabloem said:


> OMG yes! You're doing more of these
> 
> Town name: Nightfay
> 
> ...



here you go 






and a 250px version just in case: (x)


----------



## Xme (Feb 5, 2017)

Are you still doing this? I would love to request one



Town Name: Sin City
Villagers: Molly, Merengue, Fauna, Static, Axel, Cookie, Huck, Plucky, Broccolo, Puurl
Color and Theme: Sunset colors with forest theme?
Backgrounds: whatever you think looks best


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 5, 2017)

Xme said:


> Are you still doing this? I would love to request one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am! I'll do yours tomorrow


----------



## Xme (Feb 5, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> Yes I am! I'll do yours tomorrow



Thank youuuuu <3 <3


----------



## Annabloem (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you so much <3 It's amazing!! As always :3


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 6, 2017)

Annabloem said:


> Thank you so much <3 It's amazing!! As always :3



you're welcome 



Xme said:


> Thank youuuuu <3 <3



here you go ♥






and a 250px version just in case: (x)


----------



## Xme (Feb 6, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it so muchhhhh!!!! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 6, 2017)

Xme said:


> I love it so muchhhhh!!!! Thank you!!!!!!



I'm glad! you're welcome


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 8, 2017)

bump♥


----------



## Pinkbell (Feb 9, 2017)

Is it possible just get a heart with " Be Mine xoxo greetings from Sunny? "

If not just ignore this LOL I'd like it next to my other sig


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 9, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Is it possible just get a heart with " Be Mine xoxo greetings from Sunny? "
> 
> If not just ignore this LOL I'd like it next to my other sig



Of course! I'll make it as soon as I can


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 10, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> .



how's this?


----------



## Pinkbell (Feb 10, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> how's this?



I love it! Its perfect thank you.


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 10, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> I love it! Its perfect thank you.



you're welcome


----------



## Elov (Feb 10, 2017)

Your style is really amazing. I really love how you do these signatures so much! c: My request is a little different but would you be willing to do a heart shaped one saying "Happy Valentine's Day 2017" "Melissa x Caspian" If so I really appreciate it and thank you in advance!! <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 10, 2017)

Elov said:


> Your style is really amazing. I really love how you do these signatures so much! c: My request is a little different but would you be willing to do a heart shaped one saying "Happy Valentine's Day 2017" "Melissa x Caspian" If so I really appreciate it and thank you in advance!! <3



thank you so much!
I can definitely do that for you  I'm on my way out now, but I'll have time to make it tomorrow ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 11, 2017)

Elov said:


> .



I hope this is okay! ♥ let me know if you want me to change anything


----------



## Elov (Feb 11, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> I hope this is okay! ♥ let me know if you want me to change anything



Oh my god this looks so wonderful! Thank you so much for the lovely card. <3 I really love the color scheme you picked out as well!


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 11, 2017)

Elov said:


> Oh my god this looks so wonderful! Thank you so much for the lovely card. <3 I really love the color scheme you picked out as well!



aw I'm glad! I based the colors on your current sig (which is, by the way, absolutely adorable)
thank you so much for the tip ;_; ♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 13, 2017)

bump♥


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 14, 2017)

last bump!
and...


----------

